# Smoker



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Building my retirement home and should be done by spring so while I'm in the building mood I want to build a smoker. Had made a smoker out of an old fridge but had to retire it. So looking for the best material to make one out of. If made out of wood what would be the best type of wood. Lots of rock in my area as well so thats a possibility. Thanks


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

boltaction said:


> Building my retirement home and should be done by spring so while I'm in the building mood I want to build a smoker. Had made a smoker out of an old fridge but had to retire it. So looking for the best material to make one out of. If made out of wood what would be the best type of wood. Lots of rock in my area as well so thats a possibility. Thanks


What type of smoking are you after.? Cold or Hot ? If only Cold smoking, you can achieve this in a Card board Box. Different story for Hot smoking. For Cold smoking you need to stay below 85*F. For Hot smoking, you are actually cooking the meat,fish to finished I.T. (internal temperatures)
A wooden Outhouse type structure somewhat elevated (2 1/2 feet) 10 feet or so dig a pit for the fire and bury a 4" to 6" stove pipe under ground connecting the pit and the house. The smoke will travel through the pipe and cooled. Good Luck


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a bunch of miscellaneous block laying around and some slab pine. Used an old fish cooker burner. Had the racks so built it to those dimensions. Just smoked my first batch yesterday. Worked great.
View attachment 451301


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Pic


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I like it maddiedog,i like it. You cant beat simple.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

maddiedog said:


> Pic
> View attachment 451385


Sweet


----------



## Xx xxx xX (Apr 16, 2017)

my buddy makes these out of old filing cabinets. It worked out awesome riverside salmon fishing.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh,the old file cabinet conversion,very cool.
This is my family of the oil drum conversions. UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) I love those things. 55 gal on the left







. 15 gal. in middle and on the r.side a 30 gal.


----------



## Xx xxx xX (Apr 16, 2017)




----------

